# Billie Joe Goes ballistic...



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Billie Joe Armstrong of Green Day goes ballistic when they cut his set to make more room for Rhianna and Usher. 

[video=youtube_share;B5jtkbYRLBE]http://youtu.be/B5jtkbYRLBE[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I wonder how may Green Day Albums that sold?

(no such thing as bad publicity)


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, it was an entertaining one minute. Good for him. Best line? I'm not f'n Justin bieber! He's a hoot.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

just another whiny emo afaic. don't like him at all, he's the biggest whiner since adam durwitz, who, unlike bja, actually had some talent. i'd go to an axl rose concert before i went to see that douche. sadly, the video expired before somoeone punched him right in his whiny emo face, and gave him something to really be sad about.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Genuine punk. How refreshing. You rarely get to see the angry young man in rock n roll any more.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> just another whiny emo afaic.


He does it on TV and you do it on a guitar forum. What's the difference?


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

bluzfish said:


> Genuine punk. How refreshing. You rarely get to see the angry young man in rock n roll any more.



All the "genuine" punks I've known didn't care much for Nirvana, let alone Green Day.His handlers are sending him off to rehab ASAP. The bands management and PR machine has issued gushing apologies to all parties who were potentially offended. When you make this much cash for the suits, you can only be so punk rock. Lol. Although, I have to say I enjoyed his rant about being in the biz since 1988, and that he's not F'n Justin Bieber.I think putting a strict time limit on live performances can only detract from the show IMO.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Rugburn said:


> All the "genuine" punks I've known didn't care much for Nirvana, let alone Green Day.



Seems to me that "punk" has always been about an "F you" attitude. I think this fits the criteria.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Usher is a great talent even though I fail to find inspiration in his music, but to go over 20 minutes in a set among many other performers' sets is pure disrespect. Did he get the 1 minute warning and ignore it? You craft and shape your set to the allotted time and you're told to get off the stage half way through?? Just because they let some asshole be an asshole? If I were Billie Joe, I'd be thoroughly pissed too.

As for punk, it's true that the term is no longer applicable once you are famous - hence a true punk like Johnny Rotten's crazy rants and fuck yous once he became popular. Once you are a mainstream radio played band, you become the personification of what you used to protest. However, you can still be a punk at heart, even when you are successful.

I never understood it until our band shared a rehearsal space with Pointed Sticks and DOA way back when. From those guys, I came to an understanding of punk and it's importance to music and modern society.

"I'm mad as hell and I'm not going to take it any more!" is still an appropriate response when you get screwed over. Long live punk.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

sure had to take a lot of swings to break that
poor LP jr. 5 in all.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Now on ebay, Gibson Les Paul Jr, TV Yellow, neck break,...


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA! Oh for a "like" button. That is FUNNY.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> Seems to me that "punk" has always been about an "F you" attitude. I think this fits the criteria.


Meh...this seemed more primadonna than punk to me....more Britney spears storming off an x factor set, than Sid Vicious.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Maybe childish, maybe punk, maybe a bit over the top, who cares. I loved it. It was a stage and I was more entertained by this than Usher.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Diablo said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to me that "punk" has always been about an "F you" attitude. I think this fits the criteria.
> ...


Where does Bootsauce throwing their MVA into the crowd rank on your scale? 

Or what about Jonnathan Cummins busting his LP on "Jamming in Jamaica"? I always thought that was a punk rock moment.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> Where does Bootsauce throwing their MVA into the crowd rank on your scale?
> 
> Or what about Jonnathan Cummins busting his LP on "Jamming in Jamaica"? I always thought that was a punk rock moment.


The bootsauce one? Pr stunt. Nothing punk about such a commercial band. About as punk as Avril lavigne. 
So ya, maybe similar to Green Day. 

Never heard of Jonathan Cummings or the incident you refer to. But breaking a guitar is such a cliche....prob 70% of ppl on this site have done it either intentionally or otherwise, myself included....maybe it was badass and revolutionary in the '60's, but today....meh....lame poseur act, proving only at he has more guitars than he knows what to do with, and enjoys an audience for his childish tantrums.

Theres more to being punk than being an obnoxious whiny spoiled brat. Axl must be the god of punk by that definition.

Punk has always had it roots in being angry about "the system", anti conformity etc.
A true punk wouldn't license their song to about a dozen tv shows including Seinfeld. Billie joe just acted like a spoiled rock star with a massive ego.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

[video=youtube_share;dJoo7Tgjr8U]http://youtu.be/dJoo7Tgjr8U
[/video]



Diablo said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > Where does Bootsauce throwing their MVA into the crowd rank on your scale?
> ...


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;3lz6mhxRXMI]http://youtu.be/3lz6mhxRXMI[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, it seemed a little more diva than punk to me, after what he mentioned anyway.

What I read about it, was they were lined up for a 45 minute set,
but they cut it short to make more time for Usher. 
I'd be pissed myself though, if that were the case.

I still like some of Greendays stuff, I have a bunch of the earlier stuff.
Certainly_ not _what a die-hard punk would call punk. Too polished for them.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

To the people commenting about the "punk" ethic of this... did you see the lineup for that show? That show was about as far from punk or rock n' roll as you could get. If they didn't want to deal with nonsense, they should have stayed far away from that show.

Also, does anyone get a 'staged' vibe from this at all? I definitely do.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> Also, does anyone get a 'staged' vibe from this at all? I definitely do.


I didn't at first but after watching it again last night and reading about their new album and their new single "Kill the DJ", I started thinking it was pretty good publicity. The "stunt" led me to check out the new single.

Regarding the whole "punk" ethic, why are bands considered "sell outs" if they make some money? 

I'm reminded of a interview with Henry Rollins after appearing in "The Chase". He says he's been accused of selling out but with his earnings from the movie he released three books through his publishing company. He suggests he's "using the man" for other things.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I guess he went to re hab right after

http://entertainment.ca.msn.com/celebs/news/article.aspx?cp-documentid=253893310


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

hardasmum said:


> [video=youtube_share;dJoo7Tgjr8U]http://youtu.be/dJoo7Tgjr8U
> [/video]



LMAO! Culture Club & Erasure on a collection called "Punk". What marketing genius came up with that one?


There was an earlier mention of whether or not Billie Joe was emo vs. punk, so here goes:

Q: Why should you play emo to your lawn?
A: So that it cuts itself!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Now on ebay, Gibson Les Paul Jr, TV Yellow, neck break,...


Robert, you forgot to include this part:

"Celebrity-owned. Once payment has been received I will tell you who the celebrity was"....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Could imagine what this would have sounded like if he was British, from the north. Fook, Fooking, Moohterfooker, etc.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I have two thoughts on this - you can fit most of a Green Day song into one minute if you speed it up a bit and skip the guitar solo; and any time you have to tell somebody how important you are then you aren't.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, I watched the clip and thought, what a self serving arrogant POS it represented him as. Not very punk at all, just 'me, me, me'.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I like Green Day but that was just stupid.


I guess I like the music but not the "punkishness".


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

hardasmum said:


> He does it on TV and you do it on a guitar forum. What's the difference?


\

the difference is, i like me, quite alot. him, not so much. oh, and i'm MUCH better looking.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

509000 + views and counting, he knows what he's doing


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > He does it on TV and you do it on a guitar forum. What's the difference?
> ...


Haha! That is definitely the best reply my question could have received.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

kat_ said:


> ...and any time you have to tell somebody how important you are then you aren't.


^this.....


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> I didn't at first but after watching it again last night and reading about their new album and their new single "Kill the DJ", I started thinking it was pretty good publicity. The "stunt" led me to check out the new single.
> 
> Regarding the whole "punk" ethic, why are bands considered "sell outs" if they make some money?
> 
> I'm reminded of a interview with Henry Rollins after appearing in "The Chase". He says he's been accused of selling out but with his earnings from the movie he released three books through his publishing company. He suggests he's "using the man" for other things.


Regarding it being staged, why were all the instruments turned off except his vocal mic? If he was really having some type of breakdown, they would have shut off his vocal mike as well I would think? Plus he just sounds like he's acting to me. That is why I tend to think it's staged in some way.

As far as 'selling out', I personally don't really believe in the concept. Most people would be happy to make money playing music. But why people get on a band like Green Day's case is because they would have completely shun this type of festival earlier in their career. They did tended to preach a certain "against the grain" ethic, and now they are about as vanilla as you can get. That is another reason his little stage fit seems so ridiculous. If you want to play those type of events, deal with the nonsense that comes with them. You are sharing a stage with freakin' Lil' Wayne for C's sake. YOu decided to play, shut up and take your money.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

With a new album coming out, this seems a bit coincidental.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

After watching the clip again, I have to agree that the rant looks like a part of the show to make GD look more like subversive, angry young upstarts fed up with the established norms. GD has never been anything more than diluted punk at best in my opinion and only 20 years ago maybe. What I originally liked was the expression of outrage and passion so often missing from modern music. What I wasn't paying attention to was the insincerity that seems so obvious to me now. I bet the band had a pretty good laugh in the ddressing room.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

He is 40 years old. Could be a middle aged crisis rant?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> Genuine punk. How refreshing. You rarely get to see the angry _40 yr old mascara wearing millionaire _in rock n roll any more.


not to beat a dead horse, but....fixed it for you


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> I didn't at first but after watching it again last night and reading about their new album and their new single "Kill the DJ", I started thinking it was pretty good publicity. The "stunt" led me to check out the new single.
> 
> *Regarding the whole "punk" ethic, why are bands considered "sell outs" if they make some money?
> *
> I'm reminded of a interview with Henry Rollins after appearing in "The Chase". He says he's been accused of selling out but with his earnings from the movie he released three books through his publishing company. He suggests he's "using the man" for other things.



because they become the thing that fuelled them with rage and hate earlier in their lives, and they fall out of touch with their fanbase and their belief system, and next thing you know, their voting Republican. Its a form of hypocrisy.

Not sure what Rollins is up to these days, but he was always a pretty smart guy.
So if hes using that money to live like J-Lo, hes a sell out. If hes starting up record labels and signing promising young bands, running clubs, promoting events etc than yes I'd say hes using "the man" to further the movement.
But sooner or later, they all mellow out and go for the $$.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, thank you, Diablo. My original rather rash statement very eloquently corrected. I guess I saw what I wanted to see at the moment.


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

Robert1950 said:


> Could imagine what this would have sounded like if he was British, from the north. Fook, Fooking, Moohterfooker, etc.


Hey there, I resemble that remark


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

While Green Day may not meet the criteria many punk rock fans hold near and dear, I couldn't care less.

they have a few basic characteristics I find sorely lacking in most punk bands.

1. They're in tune most of the time
2. They're relatively tight
3. They can actually play their instruments (ok Armstrong isn't exactly Lenny Breau, but compared to many punk players...
4. They write catchy tunes.

That whole angry young man thing is pretty much lost on me.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Diablo said:


> because they become the thing that fuelled them with rage and hate earlier in their lives, and they fall out of touch with their fanbase and their belief system, and next thing you know, their voting Republican. Its a form of hypocrisy.
> 
> Not sure what Rollins is up to these days, but he was always a pretty smart guy.
> So if hes using that money to live like J-Lo, hes a sell out. If hes starting up record labels and signing promising young bands, running clubs, promoting events etc than yes I'd say hes using "the man" to further the movement.
> But sooner or later, they all mellow out and go for the $$.


there's lots of rollins content on youtube the last time i saw him live was get some/go again. it was, of course, an awesome show. but that was a long time ago. his spoken word stuff i'm not a big fan of. it's entertaining, but i know more about him now than i really wanted to.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Milkman said:


> While Green Day may not meet the criteria many punk rock fans hold near and dear, I couldn't care less.
> 
> they have a few basic characteristics I find sorely lacking in most punk bands.
> 
> ...


Granted, punk music and culture is not for everybody but that's the point. Punk is the exact opposite of mainstream.

The thing I like about punk music is that it's the other extreme of the pendulum that swings from Justin Beeber to Jello Biafra.

1. Being in perfect tuning is secondary to the immediacy of the performance
2. Arrangements aren't perfected, sweetened and tweeked to the point of lifelessness
3. All you need is a rudimentary ability to play it
4. It has something of substance to express

Angry young men and women incite change in a sterile, complacent world.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

bluzfish said:


> Granted, punk music and culture is not for everybody but that's the point. Punk is the exact opposite of mainstream.
> 
> The thing I like about punk music is that it's the other extreme of the pendulum that swings from Justin Beeber to Jello Biafra.
> 
> ...


Nicely said. Cheers


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't think Greenday classify themselves as a punk band. In an interview,when asked if they were a punk band, Billie Joe said no, they were a band that played music, and would not concede to any genre. He did not want the band to be called punk.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Staged or not..they got what they wanted..people to talk about them...just here...4 pages already...


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Green Day is to punk as Robert Cray is to the blues. They both write decent songs that are often pleasing to the ear, but neither could be considered hardcore by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Perhaps the best documentary on the "punk movement" that I have ever seen courtesy of the IFC.

Eight parts, here's part one...

[video=youtube_share;0XI85jPbcps]http://youtu.be/0XI85jPbcps[/video]


The other parts are pretty easy to find on the user's channel.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> Green Day is to punk as Robert Cray is to the blues. They both write decent songs that are often pleasing to the ear, but neither could be considered hardcore by any stretch of the imagination.


I wholeheartly agree with the Green Day but I disagree with the Robert Cray. When Robert first burst on the blues scene he was hailed as a savior of the genre. He has a R&B feel to his music which is something I dearly love. Hardcore...perhaps not but I like it. :wave:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bluzfish said:


> Granted, punk music and culture is not for everybody but that's the point. Punk is the exact opposite of mainstream.
> 
> The thing I like about punk music is that it's the other extreme of the pendulum that swings from Justin Beeber to Jello Biafra.
> 
> ...



While I have heard those rationales before and I respect everyone's right to their own likes and dislikes, to me, they're excuses for not putting the work in to learn the craft.

As for the anger, I prefer peace and harmony.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> bluzfish said:
> 
> 
> > Granted, punk music and culture is not for everybody but that's the point. Punk is the exact opposite of mainstream.
> ...


I don't know. I'd much rather listen to The Buzzcocks than hear Steve Vai wank on his guitar. 

Art is more about the experience than technical prowess for me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> I don't know. I'd much rather listen to The Buzzcocks than hear Steve Vai wank on his guitar.
> 
> Art is more about the experience than technical prowess for me.



Ok.

If I had to choose between the two it would certainly be Vai, but I'm not a huge fan.

i like something in between, guys who can actually play, but who focus on great songs as opposed to impressing me with chops.

i like the drive and energy of some punk, but I get distracted and irritated by the lack of concern for the points I've already mentioned.

I'm not saying it isn't good, only that I don't enjoy it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Opportunism here??

http://www2.gibson.com/Gibson.aspx


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know. I'd much rather listen to The Buzzcocks than here Steve Vai wank on his guitar.
> ...


The only thing I find annoying about your post is my typo. I hate typos. Fixed my original post.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> The only thing I find annoying about your post is my typo. I hate typos. Fixed my original post.


Hear here!


----------

